# salvo poi =? quitte à... ensuite



## albyz

Bonjour,

dans le texte suivant (Carreum Potentia » Storia di Chieri):

I Chieresi seppero conquistarsi una solida autonomia, destreggiandosi, quasi sempre alleati ad Asti,
tra il vescovo di Torino ed Imperatore, tra i nobili Biandrate, vassalli del vescovo, e il Marchese del
Monferrato. *Salvo poi* consumarsi tra loro in cruente lotte intestine, dovute a dissidi tra concorrenti
in affari o a contrasti di potere per il predominio nel governo del libero Comune, che venne
riconosciuto dall’Imperatore già nel 1212.

je pensais avoir trouvé la traduction de "Salvo poi..." (Quitte à se consumer ensuite...), mais je suis soudainement "assailli" par une armada de doutes 
Il y aurait aussi le "Sauf à...", mais j'ai autant de mal à le cerner que le "Salvo poi"...

Toute aide est la bien venue.

Alby

(un petit bonjour au grand félin)


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Albyz,
Che piacere incontrarti nuovamente sul forum!
Ecco quanto riporta il Sabatini Coletti:
nell'uso colloquiale, equivale a “ma con la possibilità di”: _dice di non avere bisogno di nulla, s. poi chiederti un prestito_​Nel tuo caso, lo tradurrei in: "À moins de s'épuiser entre eux en sanglantes luttes intestines..."


----------



## albyz

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Albyz,
> Che piacere incontrarti nuovamente sul forum!
> Ecco quanto riporta il Sabatini Coletti:
> nell'uso colloquiale, equivale a “ma con la possibilità di”: _dice di non avere bisogno di nulla, s. poi chiederti un prestito_​Nel tuo caso, lo tradurrei in: "À moins de s'épuiser entre eux en sanglantes luttes fratricides..."



Ciao Matou,
grazie per il suggerimento. Purtroppo, "à moins de..." non mi sembra che quadri con il significato della frase precedente.

Forse dovrei abbandonare l'idea di tradurre "salvo poi" e agganciarmi alla frase precedente con qualcosa del tipo: 
..., sans toutefois résister à la tentation de s'épuiser ensuite en luttes intestines...

Le Matou aurait-il mangé de la viande crue ce matin et tapoterait-il son clavier avec des griffes ensanglantées? ... Tu y vas un peu fort avec ton "sanglantes luttes fratricides" 

Je ne voudrais pas être à la place de la souris de Matoupaschat ;-)


----------



## matoupaschat

La tua è una buona idea. Ho corretto poi _fratricides_ in _intestines_. Comunque, _cruento = sanglant_, su questo, non ci piove: *CLIC.*
Aspetta che Landslide venga a dare la sua opinione, è generalmente di ottimo consiglio.
Stammi bene!
Matou


----------



## Landslide89

Ici "salvo che" a le sens d'un conjonction adversative. Ma proposition:
Les habitants de Chieri parvinrent à acquérir une indépendance assez solide (...) *Mais, malheuresement,* ils finirent par s'épuiser entre eux en sanglantes luttes...

ou bien:
*Pourtant*, il finirent par s'épuiser entre eux...

Grazie per la tua stima Matou..Je fais de mon mieux..


----------



## albyz

Ho preso un granchio (senza però impoverire le risorse marine)!
Hai ragione, mi ero fatto un'idea sbagliata del significato di "cruento", pensando che i Chieresi usassero i coltelli solo per mangiare.
Grazie e alla prossima!




matoupaschat said:


> La tua è una buona idea. Ho corretto poi _fratricides_ in _intestines_. Comunque, _cruento = sanglant_, su questo, non ci piove: *CLIC.*
> Aspetta che Landslide venga a dare la sua opinione, è generalmente di ottimo consiglio.
> Stammi bene!
> Matou


----------



## albyz

Ciao Landslide,
grazie per il parere espresso e le soluzioni proposte che mi sembrano ottime.
Penso che adotterò il "mais... ", e aggiungerò un po' di sangue 
Mi sento più felice.


----------

